# My (new) minolta collection



## TuxXtreme (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi, and merry christmas to all!

I was very happy to be offered by a friend a collection of old Minolta Cameras, one of my favourite brands...

So I got: 


4 tele-converters


135mm f3.5 auto-vivitar telephoto lens


2x 28mm MD-rokkor f2.8 wide-angle


55mm f1.7 MC-rokkor 


50mm f1.7 MD-rokkor


Vivitar 28-85mm f3.5-6.3 macro zoom? (doesn't focus well midrange...)


2x Minolta XG-9


Minolta srt-101

*I* set up my DIY softbox and took some shots:







 (28mm)​ 





 (xg9 with 135mm lens)​ 





 (same)​ 





 (xg9 with 55mm mc rokkor)​ 





 (srt 101 with macro zoom)​ 





 (50mm md rokkor)​ 
Soooo... Some questions for you, now:

How come the MC lenses mount fine on the MD mount cameras? 
Is the 135mm any good? Id'test this myself, but film here in france is really costly...
If you could also C&C a bit on my shots, they're my first "studio" setup shots, and I put a lot of care In them, but am more that willing to take critiques on them.

[edit] photobucket killed my image quality, so take that in mind for the last point 


Thanks, and have a good day!


----------



## icassell (Dec 28, 2009)

Enjoy  your collection!  I have an XD-11 that I bought new back-in-the-day and still love it.  The MD was the newer series that came out about the same time as the XD-11, but the MD mount was designed to be able to use the MC series lenses as well (I have one or 2 MC mount lenses in addition to my MD's).  I'm not sure if you can use the MD's on the SRT-101 (which, BTW, is an excellent body).

The Rokkor Files - Minolta Lens History


----------



## TuxXtreme (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for your explanation! 

I actually know the site, and have spent many hours there, but I didn't read of that. 

Have a good day!


----------



## jbylake (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice.  Just how much is 35mm film in France?  Just $2.00 - approx. $5.99 per 36 exposure roll, on the 'net, here in the U.S. Just curious.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## TuxXtreme (Dec 29, 2009)

jbylake said:


> Nice.  Just how much is 35mm film in France?  Just $2.00 - approx. $5.99 per 36 exposure roll, on the 'net, here in the U.S. Just curious.
> 
> J.:mrgreen:



The price of a roll is pretty cheap, like 3-4, but developping is 7.50, and scanning hight-def is 9. So... that's kinda too much  I might find out how to do it myself...

Have a great day


----------

